# New York City Mayor Bloomberg Takes Heat for 'Inebriated Irish' Joke



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg.

New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg was defending himself Thursday after he learned the hard way that jokes about the "inebriated Irish" do not go over well with an Irish audience, MyFoxNY reported.
The mayor's stand-up act fell flat Wednesday night when he told a crowd at the American Irish Historical Society that he's used to seeing drunks hanging out the windows of its Fifth Avenue headquarters, around the corner from his town house in NYC, the Irish Central Web site reported.
"I live in the neighborhood, right around the corner," the mayor said. "Normally, when I walk by this building, there are a bunch of people that are totally inebriated hanging out the window. I know that's a stereotype about the Irish, but nevertheless, we Jews around the corner think this."
The remarks were met with a combination of laughs, boos and groans.

Click here to read more from the NYPost.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm as Irish as they come and I'm not offended one bit. A joke is a joke for chrissakes.

Irish Yoga


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

!!!! thats great...i have that irish yoga t shirt, wear it every St Patricks' Day:wavespin: 
We Irish are thickskinned, thats why we can take a joke and not have a politically correct hissy fit


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

An attracive blonde from Cork, Ireland arrived at the casino. 
She seemed a little intoxicated and bet twenty-thousand Euros on a single roll of the dice.
She said "i hope you don't mind, but i feel much luckier when i'm competely nude"
with that she stripped from the neck down, rolled the dice and with an Irish brogue yelled "Come on baby, Mama needs new clothes"
As the dice came to a stop, she jumped up and down and squealed "Yes! Yes I won, I won"
She hugged each of the dealers and then picked up her winnings and her clothes and quickly departed.
The dealers stared at each other dumbfounded. Finally, one of them asked.."What did she roll?"
The other answered, " I don't know--i thought you were watching"
Moral of the story
Not all Irish are drunks
Not all blondes are dumb
But all men....are men:smoke:


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

....but what if he had made a joke about a Muslim? The main stream media would be all over it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*....but what if he had made a joke about a Muslim? The main stream media would be all over it.*_

yeah, the ******** have zero sense of humor

and if anyone's offended by Irish jokes then stay away from the St. Patrick's Day Breakfast in Southie :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, because Irish people NEVER get drunk.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Usa8235 said:


> !!!! thats great...i have that irish yoga t shirt, wear it every St Patricks' Day:wavespin:
> We Irish are thickskinned, thats why we can take a joke and not have a politically correct hissy fit


Well clearly not all Irish are thick-skinned, or he wouldn't have gotten such a harsh reaction to his lame joke. Maybe the people at the NY American Irish Historical Society are a little more sensitive than those here in MA.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Clearly not ALL, yes, i did make a "blanket" statement..just Irish Me thats thick skinned!
Probably just me, but lots of people take themselves way too seriously and get offended at every little flippin thing. I grew up in a different world, different generation. I'm not sure where the Irish even get the drunken Irishman stereotype..the Russians drink a hell of a lot more..Germans too..when i was in Germany i was blown away ..you pull into a gas station on the autobahn and they sell beer out of a dispenser like we sell soda...just put your change in, get you beer and get in you car (huh) They have alcohol nips next to where you pay for your gas. If you pass out stone cold drunk on the sidewalk, people just step over you and continue on their way. Whatever! I'll take a laugh at mysel:wavespin:f any old day..


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

firefighter39 said:


> ....but what if he had made a joke about a Muslim? The main stream media would be all over it.


Exactly!

His joke went over like a lead balloon and any laughter was the cringe factor.

As a Jew he should know all about stereotypes.

I have no idea how thick my skin is but in my view Irish Jokes are well past their use by date and as for little men with red hair and green suits; notice how they all have American accents.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What's the difference between an Irish wedding and an Irish wake? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
One less drunk.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That much more booze for the living attendees, CC.:wavespin:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> That much more booze for the living attendees, CC.:wavespin:


Yessir!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Some very bad encounters with that Jameson's. The Horror, the Horror....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't have a problem with any ethnic jokes, the problem in this country is the only time they are accetable is when they are jokes about the Irish. If Bloomberg said a joke about any minority group using a stereotype he would be looking for another job...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I love ethnic jokes, they are JOKES! If one is told in a meanspirited way, that's not a joke, it's an insult, but a joke is a joke and people have to be able to take a freaking joke.

In reading the Mayor's, it just didn't seem like a FUNNY joke. Nice try.

*Q. How many psychiatrists does it take to screw in a light bulb?*

*A. Only 1, but the lightbulb has to WANT the change.*

Ok so at what point do I get hate mail from psychiatrists and their supporters?

---------- Post added at 09:28 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------



263FPD said:


> Some very bad encounters with that Jameson's. The Horror, the Horror....


Jamesons is meant to be savored. To over indulge not only insults the integrity of the whiskey, it ruins the otherwise HEAVENLY experience.

One liter per serving and you'll be fine. Over do it and you're screwed. :smug:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Savored? You must be joking. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

firefighter39 said:


> ....but what if he had made a joke about a Muslim? The main stream media would be all over it.


Though I like a good Irish joke, this comment sums up the totality of the issue. WE MUST BE SENSATIVE, but not to people we don't like.

I say, SHIT ON EVERYONE, then NO ONE IS DESCRIMINATED AGAINST!

---------- Post added at 09:32 ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 ----------



263FPD said:


> Savored? You must be joking. :teeth_smile:


I love Irish jokes, but Jamesons is NO JOKE, and I don't kid about that stuff!


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> Jamesons is meant to be savored. To over indulge not only insults the integrity of the whiskey, it ruins the otherwise HEAVENLY experience.........................


I'm more of a beer drinker but don't mind the odd whiskey chaser and I agree that a good whiskey should be savored.

Jamesons is good but I prefer,


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Affectionately known as Protestant Irish Whiskey.

It IS good though, so I'll risk going to hell now and then! :smug:


----------

